# Tohatsu Fuel Filter



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

As long as you don't deform them when you compress them, they are reusable. Only use the lightest amount of pressure to be able to slide the hose off.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Em.Bee is correct 👍 just compress them enough to slide them down hose then remove hose ...standard pliers work best ...


Parts have a spring-tension design 👍


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!👍🏻


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you changing the entire unit or just the filter? The clear plastic unscrews


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you want to buy the entire housing yes. I believe you can remove the bowl and clean the filter.
Those are constant tension clamps, superior to worm drive clamps because they allow for expansion and contraction. That is why you see them used on vehicles, outboards and so many other applications.

Here’s the same style filter:


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Capt Ron..,.My intentions were to buy only the filter….but the plastic bowl seems to be stuck in place….and I didn’t want to damage the filter because I had a fishing trip planned. So I just ordered the whole assembly thinking maybe the bowl on this model does not “unscrew.”

Thanks Smack. Since I now have a spare filter assembly, I’ll use a bit more pressure in an attempt remove the bowl.

side note: I called Tohatsu tech to get the correct part number for the filter….so when I ordered using their number….I received the whole assembly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

georgiadrifter said:


> Capt Ron..,.My intentions were to buy only the filter….but the plastic bowl seems to be stuck in place….and I didn’t want to damage the filter because I had a fishing trip planned. So I just ordered the whole assembly thinking maybe the bowl on this model does not “unscrew.”
> 
> Thanks Smack. Since I now have a spare filter assembly, I’ll use a bit more pressure in an attempt remove the bowl.
> 
> side note: I called Tohatsu tech to get the correct part number for the filter….so when I ordered using their number….I received the whole assembly.


Yamahas have the same type of filter, cracked a few bowls trying to unscrew them but if you heat it up and tap on it they will sometimes finally spin off. $38 for the entire unit.


----------

